# All of you Raceland Coilovers fans.



## JRector (Dec 17, 2007)

So we have a fellow "dubber" here making claims against other enthusiasts that rock Raceland Coilovers. This was messaged to me on Facebook. So I thought it would be funny and interesting to spread the word. I personally have Racelands on my mk2 VR.Here is copy and pasted what was said to me.

William Zachman : "we dont need whinny babies who ****ing love ****ty coilovers polluting the VW scene"

I guess all of you guys out there running Raceland Coilovers are "polluting" the scene. Now some of you are going to agree but I figured maybe we can all look up Will on Facebook and send him a nice little message Lol. His Vortex name is also DUBZAK .

It's all for fun, nothing personal.


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

Who gives a flying fcuk. :facepalm:


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

i happen to enjoy my FK's very much..


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

How old are you? 13? 
You both suck.

And this, is the reason I don't associate and hang out with most VW "enthusiasts". Because VW is the new Honda, in terms of the scene/people. No thanks.


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

iampakman said:


> How old are you? 13?
> You both suck.
> 
> And this, is the reason I don't associate and hang out with most VW "enthusiasts". Because VW is the new Honda, in terms of the scene/people. No thanks.



so you just post comments to vent about your feelings.. :screwy:


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> so you just post comments to vent about your feelings.. :screwy:



In this instance, yes, I did. This thread reminded me why I usually don't venture into this area of the 'Tex, the immaturity. Combined with my sleep deprivation, I decided it would be a good idea to post a comment, venting my feelings. 

Which does not change the fact that both JRector and William Zachman are both immature, and I stand by my comment that they both, indeed, suck.


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

iampakman said:


> In this instance, yes, I did. This thread reminded me why I usually don't venture into this area of the 'Tex, the immaturity. Combined with my sleep deprivation, I decided it would be a good idea to post a comment, venting my feelings.
> 
> Which does not change the fact that both JRector and William Zachman are both immature, and I stand by my comment that they both, indeed, suck.


:laugh:

tuche my good man..i didnt understand the point of this thread either. 

do I feel a thread hi-jack coming on....


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

Hmmm.... quite possibly.
How do you feel about bagels? Personally, Icould really go for a bacon egg and cheese biscuit or two right now.

Just because I can:

















For the record, thats an H&R Cup Kit.


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

iampakman said:


> Hmmm.... quite possibly.
> How do you feel about bagels? Personally, Icould really go for a bacon egg and cheese biscuit or two right now.


haha yummm...but PBR is better! :beer:


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

I don't know where you're from, but lager is all that really matters.


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

mmm that shiz is good..they don't have that around here..had some when I went to h20 though :thumbup:


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

I live about 20 miles or so from the main brewery. If you go in a bar and ask for "lager" everyone knows exactly what you mean.

I could go for a few, with my bacon egg and cheese biscuits.


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

I could go for a few, with my bacon egg and cheese biscuits.[/QUOTE]
:thumbup::beer:


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

iampakman said:


> I live about 20 miles or so from the main brewery. If you go in a bar and ask for "lager" everyone knows exactly what you mean.
> 
> I could go for a few, with my bacon egg and cheese biscuits.


nice. the guys in our cruise to h20 all wouldnt stop talking about it..that, and then we literally stopped at every single damn Wawa's we saw for what they got all girly about, "the blue drink" lol

mmm bacon.


----------



## glockmk3 (Aug 31, 2010)

iampakman said:


> I live about 20 miles or so from the main brewery. If you go in a bar and ask for "lager" everyone knows exactly what you mean.
> 
> I could go for a few, with my bacon egg and cheese biscuits.


I'm about 40 mins from there. My dad bought a Suzuki from the dealer that is pretty much across the street from the brewery. I've done the tour probably 6 or 7 times now. Lol. And since we are talking about biscuits, why the fck did mcd's stop selling the chicken biscuit??


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

glockmk3 said:


> I'm about 40 mins from there. My dad bought a Suzuki from the dealer that is pretty much across the street from the brewery. I've done the tour probably 6 or 7 times now. Lol. And since we are talking about biscuits, why the fck did mcd's stop selling the chicken biscuit??


Sadly, I havent been there yet. Not really sure why, but hopefully soon. And only Jebus himself know the answer to that... But I could go for a few of those, as well.


----------



## static-psi (Jan 19, 2009)

JRector said:


> So we have a fellow "dubber" here making claims against other enthusiasts that rock Raceland Coilovers. This was messaged to me on Facebook. So I thought it would be funny and interesting to spread the word. I personally have Racelands on my mk2 VR.Here is copy and pasted what was said to me.
> 
> William Zachman : "we dont need whinny babies who ****ing love ****ty coilovers polluting the VW scene"
> 
> ...














thats him. looks like a dickhead.. I love how people think they are like a god becuse they spend tons of money on coils and dont even drive there cars hard.


----------



## glockmk3 (Aug 31, 2010)

iampakman said:


> Sadly, I havent been there yet. Not really sure why, but hopefully soon. And only Jebus himself know the answer to that... But I could go for a few of those, as well.


It's nothing special. It's cool to see everything, a little cooler for me because I brew my own beer. At the end of the tour you get a free bottle of lager, unless you're under 21, then you get a root beer. Lol.


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

glockmk3 said:


> It's nothing special. It's cool to see everything, a little cooler for me because I brew my own beer. At the end of the tour you get a free bottle of lager, unless you're under 21, then you get a root beer. Lol.


I've been (legally) buying my own lager for almost 3 years now, they can keep their root beer lol.

Back onto the topic of thread jacking: 
Why is it that so many VW drivers/enthusiasts love pit bulls? I've loved em since before I was into VW's, but I've noticed lately that EVERYONE has, or knows at least 2 people in the scene, that have a pit.

Here's my 10.5 month old "puppy":


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> i happen to enjoy my FK's very much..


he said Racelands, not Streetlines silly.. LOL


----------



## static-psi (Jan 19, 2009)

lol well take this one.. I have fk silverline springs on rokkors. What do you say about that coilover bitc%


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

static-psi said:


> lol well take this one.. I have fk silverline springs on rokkors. What do you say about that coilover bitc%


yo **** is ****ed up!! LOL JK.. 

interesting combination you have there... Why Rokkors over the Silverline bodies??


----------



## JRector (Dec 17, 2007)

static-psi said:


> thats him. looks like a dickhead.. I love how people think they are like a god becuse they spend tons of money on coils and dont even drive there cars hard.


lmao thank you


----------



## static-psi (Jan 19, 2009)

jaso028 said:


> yo **** is ****ed up!! LOL JK..
> 
> interesting combination you have there... Why Rokkors over the Silverline bodies??


Well I had the Rokkors on and they would not go low.. So I found some used silverlines on here turns out on shock was blown. So I sat there thinking and I did it.. I put silverline spings and the helper spring on as well. Cranked it down all the way and I said OHH SNAP! looks good btw and rides great too..

I hope all the coilover "gods" got to read this. They can take there pricey coils they dont even use for there purpose and shove them up there ...........eace:


----------



## glockmk3 (Aug 31, 2010)

I've known more riced up honda/acura guys and jeep/off roading guys with Pitbulls than vw "enthusiasts". I was about to get a pitbull puppy, but the apartment I'm moving into soon doesn't allow pets. I'll just get a puppy kennel and put a mini fridge in it that is full of lager.


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

I could go for a mini fridge full of lager right now. And a dog that doesnt snore. :facepalm:


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

static-psi said:


> I hope all the coilover "gods" got to read this. They can take there pricey coils they dont even use for there purpose and shove them up there ...........eace:


GOod thinking and good way to save money if they are working out perfectly!! 

and I agree 100%


----------



## shortysink (Sep 8, 2007)

jaso028 said:


> GOod thinking and good way to save money if they are working out perfectly!!
> 
> and I agree 100%


Just adding my 2 cents in this thread because it's kind of funny. Yuengling=the nectar of the gods. 

I have K-sport coils on my car and rokkors on my wife's. The difference is her car bounces a little while mine is stiff as hell, but her car handles a million times better than mine at higher speeds. Hell mine even has a strut tower bar and front sway bar and still handles worse. That $900 difference is most of a turbo kit or some nice wheels, so the suspension is somewhere I am all for making some cuts.

And last, on the pitbull thing. We have 2. A 75 pound 8 month old puppy named opie, and a pitbull dalmation we got from the humane society where my wife works named rallye. We've had pits since we started dating and they are just the sweetest dogs ive ever seen. Our full pit will let me daughter ride him around the house if she wants to, and waits outside of her bedroom for her to come out door if he hears her move in the morning. I guess the vw enthusiasts just have good taste.
:beer:


----------



## xcspanksx (Oct 20, 2010)

This is so dumb. Price doesn't always matter. ZINGGGGGG!


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

shortysink said:


> We've had pits since we started dating and they are just the sweetest dogs ive ever seen. I guess the vw enthusiasts just have good taste.
> :beer:


Completely agreed on the sweetest dog thing, but not on the VW enthusiast have good taste... At least, not consistantly...


As far as price goes, I'm looking at JOM coils ($440 through BFI) for the gf's car, and depending on how they ride I may trade in my H&R cupkit for them. I want to do auto-x though, which is my main concern as far as the handling department.


----------



## GDOGGTI (Jan 23, 2010)

lmao i like how eeryone went from racelands to dogs :laugh:

anyway, i guess i should look for FKs instead of Racelands


----------



## shortysink (Sep 8, 2007)

iampakman said:


> Completely agreed on the sweetest dog thing, but not on the VW enthusiast have good taste... At least, not consistantly...
> 
> 
> As far as price goes, I'm looking at JOM coils ($440 through BFI) for the gf's car, and depending on how they ride I may trade in my H&R cupkit for them. I want to do auto-x though, which is my main concern as far as the handling department.


well, the cool kids have good taste haha. What kind of car are you driving? K-sports are pretty awesome for handling in auto-x, but they are expensive. I don't like the way that the handle in my jetta at higher speeds though. The cheap coils seem to do a lot better. Although, I haven't adjusted them at all since I bought the car with them on, so I could be that the p.o. had the dampening set up funny. They are stiff as **** though, ride good, and handle while accelerating in lower speeds great. It could also just be the difference between mine being a jetta and the wife's being a golf. I'm actually swapping my k-sports out for a set of racelands that I got off of a car I'm parting.


----------



## F1.8TMK4 (Jan 3, 2010)

iampakman said:


> How old are you? 13?
> You both suck.
> 
> And this, is the reason I don't associate and hang out with most VW "enthusiasts". Because VW is the new Honda, in terms of the scene/people. No thanks.


totally agree.:banghead:


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

shortysink said:


> What kind of car are you driving?



97 Jetta 8v... Currently on the H&r cupkit with the more aggressive drop, nuespeed solid (27mm) rear sway, and i have some TT and poly control arm mounts I need to pop in. It wont be for a little while tho, the commonwealth of Pa has my license and won't give it back until I give them my firstborn, or about a million dollars, whichever I decide first.

Parting a car, eh? Here in Lebanon? Or Vegas?


----------



## shortysink (Sep 8, 2007)

iampakman said:


> 97 Jetta 8v... Currently on the H&r cupkit with the more aggressive drop, nuespeed solid (27mm) rear sway, and i have some TT and poly control arm mounts I need to pop in. It wont be for a little while tho, the commonwealth of Pa has my license and won't give it back until I give them my firstborn, or about a million dollars, whichever I decide first.
> 
> Parting a car, eh? Here in Lebanon? Or Vegas?


wow I didn't even notice you were in lebanon. the car is here in pa. i guess I can remove vegas from my info since my wife won't go back. if you ever see the black mk3 jetta with a cherry wood fairing that says gangster on it say whats up haha.


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

shortysink said:


> wow I didn't even notice you were in lebanon. the car is here in pa. i guess I can remove vegas from my info since my wife won't go back. if you ever see the black mk3 jetta with a cherry wood fairing that says gangster on it say whats up haha.


Haha yea, I wasn't sure if you were here or there. How much of the car is left?I don't think I've seen your car, I'll ask the gf though, since she's the one usually doing the driving. If you see a purple and black mk3 Jetta with MRSPAKMAN on the euro plate, there's a decent chance I'm in the passenger seat and the gf is driving lol.


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

jaso028 said:


> he said Racelands, not Streetlines silly.. LOL



yea I know lol. I didn't quite understand the point of the thread lol so I stated a random fact that i dont run racelands and that i like what I have 

now lets go grab a flucking brewski. whos with me :beer:


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> now lets go grab a flucking brewski. whos with me :beer:



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Haha a 20 year old little kid making a grown 31 year old man famous. Hilarious. Alright, I atleast get a chance to say my part before you all try and retaliate.....










I think this kid might be ghey for me, seems to ride my nuts pretty hard enough to post a thread about me. I really hurt his feelings because a few weeks ago sold me an 8.5:1 VR headspacer for $70.00 and gave me a fusebox 2 weeks before H20 for free. 

Justin traded a MK3 VR6 for a bike but has not been able to get a car on the road because he is lazy. Living in Central Florida it is possible to do this but it will be cold and all I did was try and motivate this little punk to do work on his car. We have hung out, but he decided to be a little wise ass because he is now a bike snob and does not come out to the VW meets any longer. 
You can tell he was seriously offended by my remarks about raceland coilovers and is using that as a reason to say our scene sucks down here. Offending everyone in Orlando. 

All cheap coils mentioned in this thread have garbage dampening, an garbage spring rates. 

The KSports should ride better if you know how to set rebound and dampening properly. 



JRector said:


> So we have a fellow "dubber" here making claims against other enthusiasts that rock Raceland Coilovers. This was messaged to me on Facebook. So I thought it would be funny and interesting to spread the word. I personally have Racelands on my mk2 VR.Here is copy and pasted what was said to me.
> 
> William Zachman : "we dont need whinny babies who ****ing love ****ty coilovers polluting the VW scene"
> 
> ...


Um well you made it kinda personal, and took it personal, so lube up ghey boy....its gonna be a fun ride. 

Sure put me on Blast. 

Hello eveyone, let me pic whore. 
This is my car. Unlike Justin Rectums er Rector's car....Mine is driveable ATM. This kid berrates me about how his stock MK2 VR6 with no motor in the bay is going to smoke me. While HP/Weight ratio says yes, I am winning because mine is running and driving. 




















Link to purchase same coils I run: http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Corrado--VR6_12v/Suspension/Coil_Overs/ES11635/

And yes, I have the rear dampening set on almost all the way firm, setting 4 actually. Fronts are all the way stiff. I have the helpers in, 6 threads up front, 5 in the rear. Just shy of 30k miles on these coils. 



iampakman said:


> In this instance, yes, I did. This thread reminded me why I usually don't venture into this area of the 'Tex, the immaturity. Combined with my sleep deprivation, I decided it would be a good idea to post a comment, venting my feelings.
> 
> Which does not change the fact that both JRector and William Zachman are both immature, and I stand by my comment that they both, indeed, suck.


Should stayed away and not posted then instead of having an opinion. 
You dont know me, or the whole situation this kid took out of context. Blow me. 


static-psi said:


> thats him. looks like a dickhead.. I love how people think they are like a god becuse they spend tons of money on coils and dont even drive there cars hard.


First off your momma, girlfriend and sisters all likadawaymydiktasted. :laugh:  So yes, I do look like a dick. 
Second, I spent $760.00 on a decent set of coils on a special order group by they retail for $899.99 @ ECS. Dont be mad because I had saved my money for buying a nice product rather than being a fan boy using **** coils to lower a car just to be low. You could have had nicer coils if you would have simply saved your money. 
I do drive my car hard, harder than you think, and have covered 10's of thousands of miles at the height you see pictured. Including numerous trips to MD/PA from Florida. 
Kthanxbye. 


static-psi said:


> lol well take this one.. I have fk silverline springs on rokkors. What do you say about that coilover bitc%


 Your spring rate is better now, but your dampening is still crap. 


static-psi said:


> Well I had the Rokkors on and they would not go low.. So I found some used silverlines on here turns out on shock was blown. So I sat there thinking and I did it.. I put silverline spings and the helper spring on as well. Cranked it down all the way and I said OHH SNAP! looks good btw and rides great too..
> 
> I hope all the coilover "gods" got to read this. They can take there pricey coils they dont even use for there purpose and shove them up there ...........eace:


 Haha, um no thanks. Have fun when they sieze or blow. And I'd love to see you track a car on a set rokker or racelands, and then do it with a set of KW or H&R's....guranteed a better lap time with real coilovers.


shortysink said:


> Just adding my 2 cents in this thread because it's kind of funny. Yuengling=the nectar of the gods.
> 
> I have K-sport coils on my car and rokkors on my wife's. The difference is her car bounces a little while mine is stiff as hell, but her car handles a million times better than mine at higher speeds. Hell mine even has a strut tower bar and front sway bar and still handles worse. That $900 difference is most of a turbo kit or some nice wheels, so the suspension is somewhere I am all for making some cuts.


You did not have them dialed in correctly. They are 32 way adjustable (dampening/rebound) and should out handle the garbage coilovers all day. Talk to shops that set up race suspension and corner balance the car, then you will see the magic that is a decent suspension rather than a good one set up wrong. 



xcspanksx said:


> This is so dumb. Price doesn't always matter. ZINGGGGGG!


Price does matter when a coil is $300.00 you are talking about $100.00 in materials and no R&D behind a cheap coil. This is why your spring rates and dampening are crap. 
Most of these cheap coils are just rebranded made by the same chinese company. 

Racelands state clearly "FOR SHOW OR OFFROAD USE ONLY" hence the fact, they arent good enough to be certified for the road. I mainly stick to items from Germany that are TUV approved (some of the strictest quality standards) so they dont fall off the car. Sue me for being able to afford quality while some others are impatient and just wanna be low. 
If thats your idea of a good suspension, you have a twisted sense of quality. 
Newbs. 

And Justin Rectum er sorry, Rector(he was called rectum in high school and hated it), you look like a meth head. 









:wave: Don't wake the sleeping giant again.


----------



## no_dub_to_rub (Aug 13, 2007)

FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT!
1. OP what are you 7? 
2. Racelands pretty much do suck nuts.


----------



## shortysink (Sep 8, 2007)

lol. yeah i wasn't chiming in on the op's childish behavior. You definitely just got owned youngster... put down the pipe. Anyway, not gonna lie, i swapped my k-sports for the racelands and yep, they ride like trash. I do like rokkors though. The difference between rokkors and my h&r ultra lows that I used to have on my mk2 and mk1s is not worth the extra 900. That's my opinion. My cars are not track cars though anymore. They are throw the kid in the car seat or go the hell to work cars, so with that being said, I can skimp on the coils. You are also correct, I know nothing about the dampening on the coils, and I am the first to admit that it would be the main factor as to why my car handled like garbage. Apparently the p.o. didn't know how to either. Either way, racelands aren't going to make you "all that is wrong with the vw scene, or the world". Being a douchebag is. Not that I'm saying that the guy who honestly knows what he's talking about is a douche... although that picture... haha. just kidding. Or that tweeker McTweekersmith is a d-bag. Just saying. I grew up in a very heavy dub area, and to me, it's about showing love, offering a hand, and getting enjoyment out of your ride and your friends' rides. :beer:



> This is why your spring rates and dampening are crap.
> Most of these cheap coils are just rebranded made by the same chinese company


rokkor spring rates aren't bad. They bounce a little, but handle pretty damned good. If you aren't super low, which i know is asking a lot of all of us, they ride real nice as well. My wife's car, and my friend who recently put a set on both had blown struts before, so rokkors feel like a dream. Also, both rokkors and raceland are made by racelandus in Nevada. The company is originally and still found in Belgium. Although yes, they're original coils are garbage, rokkors are quite a bit better. And they are far from the 150 dollar chinese coils you can get on ebay.


----------



## static-psi (Jan 19, 2009)

*That is all this thread is over!*


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Please.

0 friends:
static-psi has not made any friends yet


----------



## static-psi (Jan 19, 2009)

:facepalm:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

:wave: dont forget:



> your momma, girlfriend and sisters all likadawaymydiktasted. :laugh:


----------

